
Freelance software devs aren't reliable. What was your role in it? - cyberomin
https://cyberomin.github.io/tech/2020/05/26/dear-client-freelancer.html
======
verdverm
You get what you pay for. On shore freelance is worth the money.

Check out [https://toptal.com](https://toptal.com)

